# My vesion of a shop air filter



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

After seeing a couple of the posts about making an air filter for the shop, decided it was time to act. Seems since I've collected birthdays, I'm not as tolerant of dust-- especially of 1 or 2 species that I use. Pretty much had all the stuff I needed "laying" around, most expensive items were the eye bolts and chain. Had some odd sizes of plywood, so some of the edges aren't exactly square, but close enuff, with the help of silicone.
Filter is 20 x 25. Used some padding under squirrel cage to keep noise down. It's hanging in middle of shop, can change filter with a step stool, and put on a pull switch. Works great.


----------

